# اعظم المشاهير :موسوعة كاملة (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوا )



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

سيغموند فرويد (6 مايو، 1856 - 23 سبتمبر، 1939) بالنمسا طبيب، عصبي و مفكر حر. يعتبر مؤسس التحليل النفسي.

حياته
من أبوين يهوديين، إستقر أجدادهم بمنطقة فرايبرغ بعد أن فروا من ملاحقة اليهود في كولن. و رغم أن فرويد صار لاحقا ملحدا فقد كان دائما يؤكد على أهمية الديانة اليهودية في تكوينه. حين بلغ الرابعة من عمره صحب اسرته إلى فيينا التي عاش فيها قرابة ثمانين عاما وكان ابوه تاجر صوف غير ناجح متسلط وصارم وحين ولد فرويد كان ابوه قد بلغ الأربعين من عمره وكانت امه هي الزوجه الثانيه في العشرين من عمرها وكان فرويد الابن الاول لستة اطفال ولدوا لامه وكان له اخوان من أبيه.

كان فرويد تلميذا متفوقا دائما احتل المرتبة الاولى في صفه عند التخرج ولم يكن مسموحا لاخوانه واخواته أن يدرسوا الألات الموسيقية في البيت لان هذا كان يزعج فرويد ويعوقه عن التركيز في دراساته والتحق بمدرسة الطب عندما بلغ السابعة عشرة من عمره ولكنه مكث بها ثماني سنوات لكي ينهي الدراسة التي تستغرق عادة اربع سنوات ويرجع ذلك إلى متابعته وانشغاله بكثير من الاهتمامات خارج مجال الطب ولم يكن فرويد مهتما في الحقيقة بأن يصبح طبيبا ولكنه رأى ان دراسة الطب هي الطريق إلى الانغماس في البحث العلمي. وكان أمل فرويد أن يصبح عالما في التشريح ونشر عددا من الأوراق العلمية في هذا المجال وسرعان ما أدرك ان التقدم في مدارج العلم ومراتبة سيكون بطيئا بحكم انتمائه الرقهي وادراكه هذا فضلا عن حاجته إلى المال دفعاه إلى الممارسة الاكلينيكية الخاصة كمتخصص في الأعصاب عام 1881م. فى عام 1886 تزوج مارتا برزنيز وأنجب منها ستة اطفال ثلاثة من البنين وثلاث من البنات وأصبحت احدى بناته طبيبه نفسيه وهي انا ولقد اشتهرت بعلاج الاطفال في لندن.


[عدل] بداية مشوارهُ العلمى
1880

تعرف على جوزيف بروير Joseph Breuer و هو من ابرز اطباء فيينا ،وكان ناصحا لفرويد وصديقا ومقرضا للمال و تأثر به و اعجب بطريقة جديدة لعلاج الهستيريا وهىطريقة التفريغ Cathartic Method التى اتبعها بروير.و فيها يستخدم الايحاء التنويمى في معالجة مرضاه لتذكر احداث لم يستطيعوا تذكرها في اليقظة مع المشاعر و الانفعالات الخاصة بالحدث مما يساعد المرضى على الشفاء عن طريق التنفيس Abreaction عن الكبت

1881

حصل على الدكتوراة و عمل في معمل ارنست بروك

1882

عمل في مستشفى فيينا الرئيسى، و نشر ابحاث عديدة في الامراض العصبية.

1885

عين محاضراً في علم امراض الجهاز العصبى، و تسلم فرويد منحة صغيرة اتاحت له ان يسافر إلى باريس و درس في جامعة سالبتريير مع طبيب نفسي فرنسي مشهور هو جين شاركوه الذي كان يستخدم التنويم المغناطيسي في علاجه للهستيريا وكانت هذه الزيارة هامة لفرويد لسببين على الاقل السبب الاول ان فرويد تعلم من شاركوه ان من الممكن علاج الهستيريا كأضطراب نفسي و ليس كأضطراب عضوي وكان فرويد يستخدم في ممارساته العلاج الكهربي اي يوجه صدمة كهربائية مباشرة إلى العضو الذي يشكو من المريض كالذراع المشلولة مثلا والسبب الثاني أن فرويد سمع شاركوه ذات مساء يؤكد بحماس ان اساس المشكلات التي يعاني منها أحد مرضاه جنسي ولقد اعتبر فرويد هذه الملاحضة خبرة معلمة ومنذ ذلك الحين عمد إلى الالتفات إلى امكانية ان تكون المشكلات الجنسية سببا في الاضطراب الذي يعاني منه المريض.

1886

عاد إالى فيينا، عمل طبيب خاص وطبق ما تعلمه من شاركو، و بدأ في اقناع زملائه بأمكانية تنفيذ ما وصل اليه من ابحاث الهستيريا، و لكنهم عارضوه ، فأخذ على عاتقه تطبيق هذه الابحاث. و كأى نظام جديد بدأ يظهر به بعض العيوب عند تطبيقه.

1889

سافر إلى فرنسا ليحسن فنه التنويمى و قابل الطبيبين ليبولت Liebault و برنهايم Bernheim .


[عدل] فرويد و بروير
بدأ الاثنين مشوارهم في دراسة مرض الهستيريا و اسبابه و علاجه

1893

نشرا بحثاً في العوامل النفسية للهستيريا

1895

شرا كتاب دراسات في الهستيريا و كان نقطة تحول في تاريخ علاج الامراض العقلية و النفسية، فهو بمثابة حجر الاساس لنظرية التحليل النفسى، ويتناول الكتاب أهمية الحياة العاطفية في الصحة العقلية اللاشعورية، و اقترحا ان كبت الميول و الرغبات يحولها عن طريقها الطبيعى إلى طريق غير طبيعى، فينتج الاعراض الهستيرية.

1896- 1906

بعد ذلك حاولا ان يفسرا العوامل النفسية المسببة للهستيريا، و لكن دب الخلاف بينهما عندما فسر بريور الانحلال العقلى المصاحب للهستيريا بانقطاع الصلة بين حالات النفس الشعوريه، وفسر اعراضها بحالات شبه تنويمية ينفذ اثرها إلى الشعور، وفرويد اختلف معه معللاً ان الانحلال العقلى هو نتيجة صراع بين الميول و تصادم الرغبات ، فالاعراض الهستيرية هى اعراض دفاعية نتيجة ضغط الدوافع المكبوتة في اللاشعور التى تحاول التنفيس عن نفسها بإى طريقة،و بما ان هذه الدوافع المكبوتة في الشعور امر مرفوض فتحاول التنفيس بطريقة غير طبيعية هى الاعراض الهستيرية. و ازداد الخلاف أكثر حين اعتبر فرويد الغريزة الجنسية هى السبب الاول للهستيريا و اعترض بروير على ذلك و عارضه هو و جمهور الاطباء في عصره حتى انقطعت الصلة بينه و بين بروير.

فأخذ فرويد يواصل ابحاثه بالرغم من مهاجمة معارضيه ، و بالفعل كشفت له ابحاثه دور الغريزة الجنسية للهستيريا، فوسع ابحاثه على انواع أخرى من الامراض العصابية و علاقة الغريزة الجنسية بها، فأقنعه بإن أى اضطراب بهذه الغريزة هى العلة الأساسية في جميع الامراض. ظل يعمل وحيداً ضد المجتمعات الطبي لمدة عشر سنوات وفى 1902 بدأ الوضع يتغير حينما التف حوله عدد من شباب الاطباء المعجب بنظرياته و اخذت الدائرة تكبر لتضم غير اطباء من اهل الفن و الادب


[عدل] طريقة التداعى الحر Free association
اكتشفها فرويد بعد ان وجد طريقة التفريغ بعض العيوب منها ان نجاح العلاج يتطلب استمرار العلاقة بين المريض و الطبيب، فلجأ إلى ان يحث المرضى بطريق الايحاء و هم في حالة اليقظة و كان بها عيوب هى ايضاً فابتكر فرويد طريقة التداعى و هى ان يطلب من المريض ان يطلق العنان لافكاره لتسترسل من تلقاء نفسها دون قيد أو شرط، فيتكلم بإى شىء يخطر بباله دون اخفاء تفاصيل مهما كانت تافهة او مؤلمة أو معيبة. و كشفت له هذه الطريقة الكثير من الحقائق، فمثلاً عرف لماذا تذكر بعض الحوادث و التجارب الشخضية الماضية امراً صعباً، حيث أنها قد تكون مؤلمة أو مشينة للنفس و لذلك تنسى، و بالتالى تذكرها مرة أخرى امر شاق نتيجة المقاومة التى تحول عن ظهور هذه الذكريات في الشعور و من هذه الملاحظات كون فرويد نظريته في الكبت التى يعتبرها حجر الاساس في بناء التحليل النفسى.


[عدل] للتحليل النفسي
توصل فرويد ان الكبت هو صراع بين رغبتين متضادتين ، و هناك نوعين من الصراع واحد في دائرة الشعور تحكم النفس فيه لاحدى الرغبتين و ترك الثانية و هو الطريق الطبيعى للرغبات المتضادة دون اضرار النفس. بينماالنوع الاخر هو المرضى حيث تلجأ النفس بمجرد حدوث الصراع إلى صد و كبت احدى الرغبتين عن الشعور دون التفكير و اصدار حكم فيها ، لتستقر في اللاشعور بكامل قوتها منتظرة مخرج لأنطلاق طاقتها المحبوسة، و يكون عن طريق الاعراض المرضية التى تنتاب العصابين. و اتضح لفرويد ان دور الطبيب النفسانى هى كشف الرغبات المكبوتة لإعادتها إلى دائرة الشعور لكى يواجه المريض الصراع الذى فشل في حله سابقاً، و يحاول حله تحت إشراف الطبيب أى احلال الحكم الفعلى محل الكبت اللاشعورى، و سميت تلك الطريقة التحليل النفسى. لاقت هذه النظرية رواجاً كبيراً خاصة في سويسرا، حيث أُعجب بها أوجين بلولر المشرف على معهد الأمراض العقلية بالمستشفى العام بزيورخ و يونج المساعد لأوجين.

1908

كان أول مؤتمر للتحليل النفسانى بزيورخ بدعوة من يونج وتم إصدار مجلة التحليل النفسى تحت إدارة فرويد وبلولر،و كان يونج رئيس تحريرها.

1909

دعت جامعة كلارك بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فرويد و يونج للاشتراك في احتفال الجامعة بمناسبة عشرين عاماً على تأسيسها، و تم استقبالهم استقبالاً رائعاً و قُبلت محاضرات فرويد الخمس و المحاضراتان التان القاهما يونج مقابلة جيدة.

1910

عقد المؤتمر الثانى للتحليل النفسانى في نورمبرج و تم تأليف جمعية التحليل النفسانى الدولية،و تقرر ايضاُ اصدار نشرة دورية تكون رابطة الاتصال بين الجمعية الرئيسية و فروعها ثم توالت مؤتمرات الجمعية و تكونت لها فروع في معظم البلدان الغربية. [عدل] مؤلفاته
تفسير الأحلام 
موسى و التوحيد 
الشذوذ الجنسي 
تغلب على الخجل 
الجنس عند فرويد 
الذاكرة 
السيكولوجية النفسية 
نقطة الضعف 
الادراك 
ما فوق مبدأ اللذة 
ثلاث مقالات في النظرية الجنسية 
خمس محاضرات في التحليل النفسي 
السلوك 
تطور المعالجة النفسية 
مستقبل وهم 
قلق في الحضارة 
الأنا والهو


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الفرد ادلر من طلاب فرويد إختلف مع فرويد و يونج بالتأكيد أن القوة الدافعة في حياة الإنسان هي الشعور بالنقص والتي تبدأ حالما يبدأ الطفل بفهم وجود الناس الآخرين والذين عندهم قدرة أحسن منه للعناية بأنفسهم والتكيف مع بيئتهم . من اللحظة التي ينشأ الشعور بالنقص فيها الطفل يكافح للتغلب عليها ، ولأن النقص لا يحتمل الآليات التعويضية تنشأ من النفس وتؤدي لظهور أتجاهات عصابية انانية وإفراط تعويض وانسحاب من العالم الواقعي ومشاكله . أدلر ألقى الضغط الخاص على الشعور بالنقص ويظهر من إعتبارع على ثلاث علاقات مهمة : القائمة بين الفرد والعمل الاصدقاء والمحبوبين ، تفادي مشاعر النقص في هذه العلاقات تقود الفرد لتبني هدف الحياة الغير واقعي ويتكرر التعبير عنه بإرادة غير عاقلة للقوة والسيطرة ، وتقود إلى كل نوع من السلوك الضد إجتماعي من الاستبداد والتفاخر إلى الطغيان السياسي ، أدلر آمن بأن التحليل النفسي والشعور بالجماعة يرعى السليم عقليا


[عدل] من أقواله
الكذب لا يكون محسوسا اذا كانت الحقيقة لا يشعر انها خطرة

قاعدة بسيطة في التعامل مع الصعبين المراس ان تتذكر ان الشخص يكافح ليثبت تفوقه ويجب ان تتعامل معه من وجهة نظره

الموت نعمة عظيمة للبشرية بدونها لا تقدم حقيقي ، الناس الخالدون لن يرقلوا ويثبطوا عزائم الصغار ولكن لن يملكوا محفز كافي للابداع

كل فرد يتصرف ويعاني بالتوافق مع غايته المميزة حيث الكل له قدر محتم والتي من الممكن الا يفهمها

كل علاج شاف وكل محاولة خرقاء لتظهر للمريض الحقيقة وستخدش مسؤولية المريض وحريته وبالتالي ستواجه بمقاومة حادة. رقة الشعور هي تعبير عن الشعور بالنقص الله الكامل الابدي الذي يوجه النجوم وهو سيد الأقدار ويرفع الانسان من وضاعته الذي يتكلم من الكون لكل روح بشرية وهو الوحي الذي يظهر الكمال

في التحقق من الاسلوب العصابي للحياة ونشك بالعدو ونلاحظ كيف يعاني من ظرف المريض

انه من الاسهل الصراع من اجل مبدأ أكثر من ان تعيش من اجله

من أكثر الاتجاهات الفعالة في العصاب ان تقيس الرفض للتكلم واجب وطنني ان يكذب الانسان من أجل بلده

الانسان يعرف أكثر مما يفهم

المعاني ليست محدد بالمواقف ولكن نحدد انفسنا بالمعاني التي نعطيها للموقف مصاعبي تنبع مني

لا يوجد خبرة لسبب قشلنا او نجاحنا لا نشكو من خبرتنا

ولكن نحدد ما يلائم أهدافنا دولنا الحديثة تعد للحرب بدون ان تعرف مستقبل الحرب

الخطر الرئيس في الحياة أن تأخذ في الحسبان كثير من الحذر

المربي يجب أن بؤمن بالقدرة الكامنة في طلابه ويجب أن يوظف كل فنونه لاخراجها إلى خبرتهم

عظمة الشعور بالنقص انه يختبر والافوى انه يحث

على الاستيلاء والاكثر قسوة الاثارة العاطفية

الناس الأصحاء هم الذين لا تعرفهم جيدا

علم النفس يمكن ان يحصل على هدفه المناسب بفهم الطبيعة البشرية وباستخدام العلم سنجلب السلام للروح

فحص أنماط السلوك بعلاقتها مع المجتمع ، العلاقة مع العمل والعلاقة مع الجنس هناك قاعدة تقول ان تحب جارك كما تحب نفسك

وعلى البشر تطبيقها كما يتنفسون والا سيهلكون

كل الذين يسلكون طريق الحرب يظهرون غير انسانيين

ان تكون انسان يعني ان تمل الشعور بالنقص والتي تدفع ضاغطة نحو الاستيلاء

الحرب ليست استمرار للسياسة بوسائل أخرى

ولكن جريمة شاملة تقترف بحق المجتمع البشري

الحرب جريمة منظمة وتعذيب ضد الاخوة

لا يجب ان نقول ان الطفل اذا ربي بشكل سيء سيكون مجرما يجب ان نرى الاستنتاج الذي وضعه

يجب ان نفسر المزاج السيء كاشارة للنقص يجب الا نتجاهل ما يشعر به المريض من اعراض


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السير توماس مور (Sir Thomas More؛ 7 فبراير 1478 - 6 يوليو 1535) كان قائداً سياسياً ومؤلفاً وعالماً إنجليزياً عاش في القرن 16. يتذكر عادة لمفهوم اليوطوبيا أو المدينة الفاضلة في كتابه اليوطوبيا. وهو قديس حسب الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الرومانية. عارض طلاق هنري الثامن لكاثرين من آراغون، ورفض الاعتراف به كرئيس للكنيسة الكاثوليكية الرومانية في إنجلترا، فحبس وقطع رأسه في برج لندن.

ولد توماس مور في مدينة لندن في 7 فبراير 1478. تلقى تعليمه في مدرسة القديس أنتوني (St. Anthony's) المعروفة. أصبح محامياً ناجحاً في عام 1501. عين كنائب عمدة لمدينة لندن من 1510 إلى 1518. ألف كتاب "تاريخ الملك ريتشارد الثالث" (1513 - 1518) و "اليوطوبيا" (1516) و "حوار متعلق بالبدع" (1529). في عام 1517 أصبح سكرتير ومستشار الملك هنري الثامن. في عام 1523 انتخب كناطق باسم مجلس العموم. في عام 1529 أصبح وزيراً للعدل، ولكنه استقال من منصبه في عام 1532 حينما لم يقبل طلاق الملك هنري الثامن من كاثرين، كما رفض قبول قانون السيادة. في عام 1534 اتهم بالخيانة العظمى فسجن في برج لندن، حيث كتب "حوار الراحة ضد المحنة". في 6 يوليو 1535 تم إعدامه عن طريق قطع الرأس


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السير توماس مور (Sir Thomas More؛ 7 فبراير 1478 - 6 يوليو 1535) كان قائداً سياسياً ومؤلفاً وعالماً إنجليزياً عاش في القرن 16. يتذكر عادة لمفهوم اليوطوبيا أو المدينة الفاضلة في كتابه اليوطوبيا. وهو قديس حسب الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الرومانية. عارض طلاق هنري الثامن لكاثرين من آراغون، ورفض الاعتراف به كرئيس للكنيسة الكاثوليكية الرومانية في إنجلترا، فحبس وقطع رأسه في برج لندن.

ولد توماس مور في مدينة لندن في 7 فبراير 1478. تلقى تعليمه في مدرسة القديس أنتوني (St. Anthony's) المعروفة. أصبح محامياً ناجحاً في عام 1501. عين كنائب عمدة لمدينة لندن من 1510 إلى 1518. ألف كتاب "تاريخ الملك ريتشارد الثالث" (1513 - 1518) و "اليوطوبيا" (1516) و "حوار متعلق بالبدع" (1529). في عام 1517 أصبح سكرتير ومستشار الملك هنري الثامن. في عام 1523 انتخب كناطق باسم مجلس العموم. في عام 1529 أصبح وزيراً للعدل، ولكنه استقال من منصبه في عام 1532 حينما لم يقبل طلاق الملك هنري الثامن من كاثرين، كما رفض قبول قانون السيادة. في عام 1534 اتهم بالخيانة العظمى فسجن في برج لندن، حيث كتب "حوار الراحة ضد المحنة". في 6 يوليو 1535 تم إعدامه عن طريق قطع الرأس


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جون ميلتون (John Milton؛ 9 ديسمبر 1608 - 8 نوفمبر 1674) شاعر وعالم إنجليزي من القرن 17، يعرف أكثر لقصيدة "الفردوس المفقود" (بالإنجليزية: Paradise Lost) التي كتبها في عام 1667. أصيب في فترة لاحقة من حياته بالعمى، وكتب حول ذلك قصيدة مكونة من 14 بيتاً شعرياً. إلى جانب جيفري تشوسر وويليام شكسبير، يعتبر جون ميلتون من أبرز شعراء الأدب الإنجليزي.

ولد جون ميلتون في مدينة لندن في 9 ديسمبر 1608. كان مهتماً بكتابة المقالات والقصائد. قصيدته الأكثر شهرة، "الفردوس المفقود"، التي تعتبر من أعظم الأعمال الشعرية في اللغة الإنجليزية. تلقى جون ميلتون تعليمه في كامبردج بين عامي 1625 و 1632، وهناك كتب قصيدة "في صباح يوم ميلاد المسيح" (بالإنجليزية: On the Morning of Christ's Nativity). كان طيله حياته شخصية نشطة في القضايا السياسية والدينية، وإبان الحرب الأهلية الإنجليزية أصبح في صف أوليفر كرومويل المعارض للحكم الملكي. استطاع الفرار من عقوبات حتمية بعد رجوع الحكم الملكي في عام 1660. بعد إصابته بالعمى في عام 1652، كرس نفسه لكتابة قصيدة "الفردوس المفقود" التي تحكي قصة الشيطان وهبوط آدم وحواء. بعد أربع سنوات نشر قصة انتصار المسيح على إغراءات الشيطان في "استرداد الفردوس" (Paradise Regained) والدراما "عذاب شمشون" (Samson Agonistes). تشتمل أعماله المعروفة الأخرى على المسرحية القصيرة "كومس" (1637)، و "أريوباجيتيكاز" (1644). توفي في 8 نوفمبر 1674، في بكينغامشاير.


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

روبين هود (بالإنجليزية : Robin Hood) هو شخصيه انجليزية تمثل فارسا شجاعا، مهذبا، طائشا وخارجا عن القانون، عاشت في العصور الوسطى وكانت لديه براعة باهره في رمي السهام. في العصر الحديث أسطورة روبين هود تمثل شخص قام على سلب وسرق الأغنياء وإطعام الفقراء، بالإضافه لذلك حارب روبين هود الظلم والطغيان. كان يعمل هو ومجموعته القوية المسمية (ميري من) ومعناها الرجال المبتهجون، المكونه من 140 شخص معظمهم من اليومن (أبناء الطبقه المتوسطة) في غابات شيروود في محافظة نوتنغهامشاير بالقرب من مدينة نوتينغهام.


[عدل] تعدد الروايات
لاتوجد رواية ثابته عن روبين هود وعن أعدائه. في الكثير من قصصه عدوه اللدود شريف نوتينغهام، حيث يقوم الشريف بتجاوزات خطيرة منها الإستيلاء على الأراضي وفرض الضرائب وظلم واضطهاد الفقراء، وفي بعض الحكايات الخصم هو الأمير جون نسبه لجون الانجليزي الذي كان ظالما بعكس أخيه المتسامح ريتشارد. في بعض النسخ روبين هود كان شريفا من منطقة لوكسلي تم حرمانه من أملاكه وأراضيه من قبل رجال الكنيسه. في رواية أخرى كان روبين محاربا في الحملات الصليبية ليكتشف بعد عودته لإنجلترا أن أراضيه سلبت من شريف نوتينغهام. وفي بعض الحكايات فهو بطل من الشعب هدفه محاربة الفساد والقمع. وفي روايه أخرى عبارة عن شخص متغطرس ومتهور يقود مجموعة من المتمردين الذين يستلذون في سفك الدماء. والواقع أن روبين هود قصصه التي تختلف في كل فترة من التاريخ. ولكن مايثبت وجوده هو تكرار اسمه في الكثير والرويات عبر التاريخ الإنجليزي.


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

أدولف هتلر (20 أبريل 1889 إلى 30 أبريل 1945) - بالألمانية: Adolf Hitler). كان قائد حزب العمال الوطني الاشتراكي وزعيم ألمانيا النازية من الفترة 1933 إلى 1945. في الفترة المذكورة، كان يشغل منصب "مستشار ألمانيا"، ورئيس الحكومة و الدولة. كان هتلر خطيبا مفوّها و ذا جاذبية وحضور شخصي قويين. ويوصف الرجل كأحد الشخصيات الأكثر تأثيراً في القرن العشرين ويعزى له الفضل في انتشال ألمانيا من ديون الحرب العالمية الأولى وتشييد الآلة العسكرية الألمانية التي قهرت أوروبا. فقادت سياسة هتلر التوسعية العالم إلى الحرب العالمية الثانية ودمار أوروبا بعد أن أشعل فتيلها بغزو بولندا. وبسقوط العاصمة برلين في نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية، أقدم هتلر على الانتحار وعشيقته ايفا براون في ملجأهم المحصن ببرلين بينما كانت برلين غارقة في بحر من الخراب والدمار.

[عدل] سنواته الأولى
,ولد أدولف العشرين من إبريل 1889 م. كان أبوه ألويس هتلر موظف جمارك صغير و أمه كلارا بولزل هي زوجة ألويس الثالثة. وكان لأدولف 5 أشقاء وشقيقات ولم تكتب الحياة من بين الستة إلا لأدولف وشقيقته "بولا". كان أدولف متعلقاً بوالدته وشديد الخلاف مع أبيه مع العلم أنه ذكر في كتابه "كفاحي" انه كان يكن الاحترام لوالده الذي كان يعارض بشدة انخراط ولده أدولف في مدرسة الفنون الجميلة إذ كان أبوه يتمنى على أدولف أن يصبح موظفاً في القطاع العام.

عاد أدولف هتلر في تشرين الأول 1907 م ليدخل امتحان القبول، وهو أولى الخطوات العملية لتحقيق أحلامه في فن الرسم وكان في الثامنة عشرة، مفعما بالآمال العراض. لكنها سحقت وتطايرت هباء، وتروي القصة نتائج امتحان القبول كما هي مدونة: " التالية أسمائهم شاركوا في الامتحان، وكانت نتائجهم غير مرضية أو لم يقبلوا. أدولف هتلر – براناو آم إن- مولود في 20 نيسان 1889 –ألماني- كاثوليكي- الأب موظف- تحصيله الدراسي: أربعة صفوف في الثانوية. الدرجات قليلة. اختبار الرسم: غير مرضٍ". وعاود الكرة وكانت رسومه تميل إلى الرسم المعماري إلى الحد الذي لم يؤهله للمشاركة في الامتحانات هذه المرة. فكانت ضربة قاصمة لطموح فني كطموحه- كما ذكر فيما بعد. لأنه مقتنع تماما كما نوه في كفاحي)، ولذلك طلب إيضاحا من مسجل الكلية: "أكد لي هذا السيد أن الرسوم التي عرضتها برهنت بما لا يقبل الشك أني لا أصلح لمزاولة فن الرسم، وأن كفاءتي كما أوضحت له الرسوم تكمن في الهندسة المعمارية، وقال لي لا شأن لك قط في أكاديمية الرسم وميدانك هو مدرسة الهندسة المعمارية". واضطر إلى الرضوخ لحكم القدر. لكن ما عتم أن أدرك وهو حزين أن فشله في نيل شهادة التخرج الثانوية سيحول بينه وبين دخوله مدرسة الهندسة المعمارية.

تمتع أدولف بالذكاء في صباه وقد تأثر كثيرا بالمحاضرات التي كان يلقيها البروفسور "ليبولد بوتش" الممجدة للقومية الألمانية.


هتلر في طفولته
[عدل] فيينا وميونخ
في يناير 1903 م مات أبوه ولحقته والدته في ديسمبر 1907 م. غدا أدولف ابن الثمانية عشر ربيعا بلا معيل وقرر الرحيل إلى فيينا آملا أن يصبح رساما. عكف على رسم المناظر الطبيعية والبيوت مقابل أجر يسير وكانت الحكومة تصرف له راتبا كونه صغير بالسن وبلا معيل. وتم رفضه من قبل مدرسة فيينا للفنون الجميلة مرتين وتوقفت إعانته المالية من الحكومة.

وفي فيينا، اختلط أدولف باليهود ودرس عن قرب أساليبهم مما أدى إلى تنامي الحقد والكراهية لهم . وقد دون أدولف في مذكّراته مقدار مقته وامتعاضه من التواجد اليهودي الصهيوني واليهود بشكل عام.

وفي عام 1913، انتقل أدولف إلى مدينة ميونخ وكان الرجل يتوق للاستقرار في ألمانيا عوضاً عن الإقامة في الإمبراطورية المجرية النمساوية لعدم وجود أعراق متعددة كما هو الحال في الإمبراطورية النمساوية. وباندلاع الحرب العالمية الأولى، تطوع الرجل في صفوف الجيش البافاري وعمل كساعي بريد عسكري بينما كان الكل يتهرب من هذه المهنة ويفضّل الجنود البقاء في خنادقهم بدلاً من التعرض لنيران العدو عند نقل المراسلات العسكرية. وبالرغم من أداء أدولف المتميز والشجاع في العسكرية، إلا أنه لم يرتق المراتب العلا في الجيش. وخلال الحرب، كوّن هتلر إحساسا وطنيا عارما تجاه ألمانيا رغم أوراقه الثبوتية النمساوية وصعق أيما صعقة عندما استسلم الجيش الألماني في الحرب العالمية الأولى لاعتقاد هتلر باستحالة هزيمة هذا الجيش وألقى باللائمة على الساسة المدنيين في تكبد الهزيمة.


[عدل] الحزب النازي

شعار الحزب النازيبنهاية الحرب العالمية الأولى، استمر هتلر في الجيش والذي اقتصر عمله على قمع الثورات الاشتراكية في ألمانيا. وانضم الرجل إلى دورات معدّة من "إدارة التعليم والدعاية السياسية" هدفها إيجاد كبش الفداء لهزيمة ألمانيا في الحرب بالإضافة إلى سبب اندلاعها. وتمخّضت تلك الاجتماعات عن إلقاء اللائمة على اليهود والشيوعيين والسّاسة بشكل عام.

لم يحتج هتلر لأي سبب من الاقتناع بالسبب الأول لهزيمة الألمان في الحرب لكرهه لليهود وأصبح من النشطين للترويج لأسباب هزيمة الألمان في الحرب. ولمقدرة هتلر الكلامية، فقد تم اختياره للقيام بعملية الخطابة بين الجنود ومحاولة استمالتهم لرأيه الداعي لبغض اليهود.

وفي سبتمبر 1919، التحق هتلر بحزب "العمال الألمان الوطني" وفي مذكرة كتبها لرئيسه في الحزب يقول فيها "يجب أن نقضي على الحقوق المتاحة لليهود بصورة قانونية مما سيؤدّي إلى إزالتهم من حولنا بلا رجعة". وفي عام 1920، تم تسريح هتلر من الجيش وتفرغ للعمل الحزبي بصورة تامّة إلى أن تزعم الحزب وغير اسمه إلى حزب "العمال الألمان الاشتراكي الوطني" أو "نازي" بصورة مختصرة. واتخذ الحزب الصليب المعقوف شعاراً له وتبنّى التحية الرومانية التي تتمثل في مد الذراع إلى الأمام.


[عدل] الحزب الحاكم
بتبوء هتلر أعلى المراتب السياسية في ألمانيا بلا دعم شعبي عارم، عمل الرجل على كسب الود الشعبي الألماني من خلال وسائل الإعلام التي كانت تحت السيطرة المباشرة للحزب النازي الحاكم وخصوصاً الدكتور جوزيف غوبلز. فقد روّجت أجهزة جوزيف غوبلز Joseph Goebbels الإعلامية لهتلر على أنه المنقذ لألمانيا من الكساد الاقتصادي والحركات الشيوعية إضافة إلى الخطر اليهودي. ومن لم تنفع معه الوسائل "السلمية" في الإقناع بأهلية هتلر في قيادة هذه الأمة، فقد كان البوليس السري "جيستابو" ومعسكرات الإبادة والتهجير القسري كفيلين بإقناعه. وبتنامي الأصوات المعارضة لأفكار هتلر السياسية، عمد هتلر على التصفيات السياسية للأصوات التي تخالفه الرأي وأناط بهذه المهمة للملازم "هملر". وبموت رئيس الدولة "هيندينبيرغ" في 2 اغسطس 1934، دمج هتلر مهامّه السياسية كمستشار لألمانيا ورئيس الدولة وتمت المصادقة عليه من برلمان جمهورية فايمار.

وندم اليهود أيما ندم لعدم مغادرتهم ألمانيا قبل 1935 عندما صدر قانون يحرم أي يهودي ألماني حق المواطنة الألمانية عوضاً عن فصلهم من أعمالهم الحكومية ومحالّهم التجارية. وتحتّم على كل يهودي ارتداء نجمة صفراء على ملابسه وغادر 180،000 يهودي ألمانيا جرّاء هذه الإجراءات.

وشهدت فترة حكم الحزب النازي لألمانيا انتعاشاً اقتصادياً منقطع النظير، وانتعشت الصناعة الألمانية انتعاشاً لم يترك مواطناً ألمانيا بلا عمل. وتم تحديث السكك الحديدية والشوارع وعشرات الجسور مما جعل شعبية الزعيم النازي هتلر ترتفع إلى السماء.

وفي مارس 1935، تنصّل هتلر من "معاهدة فيرساي" التي حسمت الحرب العالمية الأولى وعمل على إحياء العمل بالتجنيد الإلزامي وكان يرمي إلى تشييد جيش قوي مسنود بطيران وبحرية يُعتد بها، وفي نفس الوقت إيجاد فرص عمل للشبيبة الألمانية. وعاود هتلر خرق اتفاقية فيرساي مرة أخرى عندما احتل المنطقة المنزوعة السلاح "ارض الراين" ولم يتحرك الإنجليز ولا الفرنسيون تجاه انتهاكات هتلر. ولعل الحرب الأهلية الاسبانية كانت المحك للآلة العسكرية الألمانية الحديثة عندما خرق هتلر اتفاقية فيرساي مراراً وتكراراً وقام بإرسال قوات ألمانية لأسبانيا لمناصرة "فرانسيسكو فرانكو" الثائر على الحكومة الاسبانية.

وفي 25 أكتوبر 1936، تحالف هتلر مع الفاشي موسوليني الزعيم إلايطالي واتسع التحالف ليشمل اليابان، هنغاريا، رومانيا، وبلغاريا بما يعرف بحلفاء المحور. وفي 5 نوفمبر 1937، عقد هتلر اجتماعاً سريّاً في مستشارية الرايخ وأفصح عن خطّته السرية في توسيع رقعة الأمة الألمانية الجغرافية. وقام هتلر بالضغط على نمسا للاتحاد معه وسار في شوارع فيينا بعد الاتحاد مزهواً بالنصر. وعقب فيينا، عمل هتلر على تصعيد الأمور بصدد مقاطعة "ساديتلاند" التشيكية والتي كان أهلها ينطقون بالألمانية ورضخ الانجليز والفرنسيين لمطالبه لتجنب افتعال حرب. وبتخاذل الانجليز والفرنسيين، استطاع هتلر أن يصل إلى العاصمة التشيكية براغ في 10 مارس 1939. وببلوغ السيل الألماني الزبى، قرر الانجليز والفرنسيون تسجيل موقف بعدم التنازل عن الأراضي التي مُنحت بولندا بموجب معاهدة فيرساي ولكن القوى الغربية فشلت في التحالف مع الاتحاد السوفييتي واختطف هتلر الخلاف الغربي السوفييتي وأبرم معاهدة "عدم اعتداء" بين ألمانيا والاتحاد السوفييتي مع ستالين في 23 اغسطس 1939 وفي 1 سبتمبر 1939 غزا هتلر بولندا ولم يجد الانجليز والفرنسيين بدّاً من إعلان الحرب على ألمانيا.


[عدل] الانتصارات الخاطفة
في السنوات الأربع اللاحقة للغزو البولندي وتقاسم بولندا مع الاتحاد السوفييتي، كانت الآلة العسكرية الألمانية لا تقهر. ففي ابريل 1940، غزت ألمانيا الدنمارك والنرويج وفي مايو من نفس العام، هاجم الألمان كل من هولندا، بلجيكا، لوكسمبورغ، وفرنسا وانهارت الأخيرة في غضون 6 أسابيع. وفي إبريل 1941، غزا الألمان يوغسلافيا واليونان وفي نفس الوقت، كانت القوات الألمانية في طريقها إلى شمال افريقيا وتحديداً مصر. وفي تحوّل مفاجئ، اتجهت القوات الألمانية صوب الشرق وغزت أراضي الاتحاد السوفيتي في نقض صريح لاتفاقية عدم الاعتداء واحتلت ثلث الأراضي السوفيتية من القارة الأوروبية وبدأت تشكّل تهديداً قوياً للعاصمة الروسية موسكو, وبتدنّي درجات الحرارة في فصل الشتاء، توقفت القوات الألمانية عن القيام بعمليات عسكرية في الأراضي السوفيتية ومعاودة العمليات العسكرية في فصل الصيف في موقعة "ستالينغراد" التي كانت أول هزيمة يتكبدها الألمان في الحرب العالمية الثانية[بحاجة لمصدر]. وفي شمال إفريقيا، هزم الإنجليز القوات الألمانية في معركة العلمين وحالت بين قوات هتلر والسيطرة على قناة السويس والشرق الأوسط ككل.


[عدل] وفاته
يقال أنه أطلق النار على زوجته قبل القاء القبض عليه و ذلك كي لا تراه يذل أمام عينيها


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

كارل ماركس (5 مايو 1818 إلى 14 مارس 1883). فيلسوف الماني، يهودي الأصل، سياسي، وصحفي ،ومنظّر اجتماعي. قام بتأليف العديد من المؤلفات الا ان نظريته المتعلقة بالرأسمالية وتعارضها مع مبدأ اجور العمال هو ما أكسبه شهرة عالمية. لذلك يعتبر مؤسس الفلسفة الماركسية ، و يعتبر مع صديقه فريدريك إنجلز المنظرين الرسميين الأساسيين للفكر الشيوعي.

شكل وقدم مع صديقه فريدريك إنجلز ما يدعى اليوم بالاشتراكية العلمية. ( الشيوعية المعاصرة ) .

ولد ماركس بمدينة (ترير) في ولاية (رينانيا) الألمانية عام 1818م والتحق بجامعة بون عام 1833 لدراسة القانون. أظهر ماركس اهتماماً بالفلسفة رغم معارضة والده الذي أراد لماركس ان يصبح محامياً. وقام ماركس بتقديم رسالة الدكتوراة في الفلسفة عام 1840 وحاز على شهادة الدكتوراة.

وصفه أحد أصدقائه بأنه عريض المنكبين واسع الجبهة كثيف الشعر وداكن إلى حد الزرقة. كان حيويا نشيطا لا يهدأ له بال لا ينام إلا أربع ساعات في النهار.

[عدل] بداياته
في عام 1842 وبعد كتابته لمقالته الأولى لمجلة ( Rheninshe Zeitung ) في مدينة كولونيا ..أصبح من طاقم التحرير.

كتاباته في هذه المجلة وبشكل ناقد لوضع السياسة والأوضاع الاجتماعية المتردية المعاصرة لذلك الوقت ورطته في مناقشات حامية مع رؤوساء التحرير والمؤلفين. وهو صاحب مقولة الدين هو افيون الشعوب لان الدين لا يشجع الفكر الحر الذي ينتج بل يبقيهم كالمخدرين دون طموح للتقدم والتغيير.

وفي عام 1843 ماركس كان قد أجبر على إلغاء أحد نشراته وسرعان ما تم اصدار قرار بإغلاق الصحيفة ومنعها من النشر.

انتقل ماركس من ألمانيا إلى باريس وهناك دأب على قراءة الفلسفة والتاريخ والعلوم السياسية وتبنى الفكر الشيوعي.

في عام 1844 وعندما زاره صديقه فريدريك إنجلز في باريس وبعد عدة مناقشات مع بعضهما البعض وجد الصديقان بأنهما قد توصلا إلى أفكار متطابقة 100% حول طبيعة المشاكل الثورية وبشكل مستقل عن بعضهما البعض .

ونتيجة لهذا التوافق بينهما عملا معا وتعاونا لتفسير أسس ومبادىء نظريات الشيوعية والعمل على دفع الطبقة العاملة (والبرجوازية الصغيرة الديمقراطية) لتعمل وتتفانى من أجل تلك المبادىء.


كارل ماركس وزوجته جينيعاش كارل ماركس في القرن التاسع عشر؛ وهي فترة اتسمت بانتشار الرأسمالية الصناعية من خلال تشكيل الطبقات العمالية الأوروبية وأولى صراعاتها الكبرى. وهذا العالم هو الذي حاول ماركس التفكير فيه من خلال اعتماد عدة مكتسبات نظرية:

الفلسفة الألمانية وبخاصة فلسفة هيجل (1891-1770) التي استخلص منها فكرة جدلية التاريخ الكوني الذي تهيمن عليه التناقضات التي تقوده نحو مآل نهائي. 
الاقتصاد السياسي الإنجليزي الذي يشكل كل من آدم سميث (1790-1723) و د. ريكاردو (1823-1772) ومالتوس (1834-1770) أبرز وجوهه. 
الاشتراكية " الطوباوية " الفرنسية (سان سيمون،فورييه،كابي) ومعاصرو ماركس (برودون،بلانكي) الذين دخل معهم ماركس في سجال. 
المؤرخون الفرنسيون الذين حللوا المجتمع بحدود صراع الطبقات الاجتماعية. 

[عدل] نقد الرأسمالية
لقد تبنى ماركس منظورا دينامياً وصراعياً للرأسمالية.ومنها: نظرية الاستغلال وفائض القيمة:

يبدو العالم الحديث كتراكم للبضائع ، وتأتي قيمة هذه البضائع من العمل الإنساني الذي هو متضمن في البضاعة ( نظرية القيمة ـ العمل مستعارة من د. ريكاردو). إن العمل بدوره بضاعة تمتلك سمة خاصة: فهو ينتج قيمة أعلى من ثمن شرائه. وبالفعل؛ فالرأسمالية لا تشتري كل العمل المبذول من طرف البروليتاري، ولكنها لا تؤدي له إلا ثمن قوة عمله (ما يكفيه للعيش )، والفارق القيمي في ما بين قوة العمل والعمل المنجز يشكل فائض القيمة الذي هو منبع الرأسمال. إن الرأسمال يخلق ذاته ويعيد خلقها باستمرار داخل علاقة الاستغلال الاجتماعية هاته.

قوانين تطور الرأسمالية: تقود المنافسة الرأسمالي لمراكمة رأس المال؛ أي إلى استثمار جزء من الربح في تحسين أداته الإنتاجية. ومن قانون التراكم هذا استنتج ماركس عدة اتجاهات للتطور:

اتجاه أكثر فأكثر تعاظما نحو مكننة الإنتاج؛ تمركز رأس المال ناجم عن نمو كل مقاولة على حدة وتمركز المقاولات في أيدي حفنة قليلة العدد من أقوى الرأسماليين ؛ تزايد البطالة والانخفاض النسبي للأجور الذي تصوره ماركس كعاقبة للتراكم فالآلات التي تنحو نحو تعويض البشر والمشكلة بذلك ل" جيش صناعي احتياطي " ينزع حضوره نحو ممارسة ضغط يؤدي إلى تخفيض الأجور . ويبدو هذا التفقير المتعاظم ك" قانون عام للاقتصاد الرأسمالي " ؛ قانون الانخفاض النزوعي لمعدلات الربح يتأتى من تزايد الرأسمال الثابت (الآلات) مقارنة بالرأسمال المتغير (الأجور) ؛ الربح (فائض القيمة) المتأتي فقط من العمل الإنساني (حسب نظرية القيمة ـ العمل) ؛ الانخفاض النسبي لعدد المأجورين مقارنة بالآلات يقود نحو انخفاض معدل الربح . غير أن التفقير يقود نحو ثورة الجماهير ؛ فهنا يفرد المنطق الاقتصادي مكانا لمنطق اجتماعي : يتمثل في ثورة المقموعين ضد النظام . ميكانيزم الأزمات. ليست هناك لدى ماركس نظرية ناجزة ومكتملة بخصوص الأزمات . الاستغلال وتمركز رأس المال الثابت (الآلات) يقودان نحو تعاظم لا ينتهي لقدرات الإنتاج على حساب إمكانيات الاستهلاك (عبر المداخيل الموزعة) ، ومن ثمة أزمات فيض الإنتاج التي لا تني تحدث والتي تسم الرأسمالية بشكل دوري . وقد اعتقد ماركس أن هذه الأزمات من شأنها أن تتفاقم عبر الزمن حتى تصبح أزمات لا تطاق.

المادية التاريخية أولوية الإنتاج إن أساس المجتمع يقيم في الإنتاج ؛ في العمل الذي ينتج الإنسان من خلاله ذاته وينتج المجتمع . إن وسائل الإنتاج المسماة " القوى المنتجة " والعلاقات التي تنشأ حول العمل (" علاقات الإنتاج ") يشكلان " عالم الإنتاج " الخاص بكل مجتمع ، ولقد تعاقبت خلال التاريخ عديد من أنماط الإنتاج ( القديمة ، الآسيوية ، الإقطاعية ، الرأسمـالية ). البنية الاقتصادية التحتية والبنيات الفوقية إن البنيات الفوقية السياسية ، القانونية والإيديولوجية تنبني على قاعدة الإنتاج . إذن يجب الانطلاق من القاعدة الاقتصادية لفهم تطور مجتمع معطى . تقسيم الشغل وصراع الطبقات يؤدي تقسيم الشغل أيضا نحو انفصال الناس عن بعضهم ونحو تكون الطبقات وصراعها . إن صراع الطبقات الاجتماعية المتعادية والمتصارعة من أجل السيطرة على الإنتاج هو محرك التاريخ في إطار النظام الرأسمالي . سوسيولوجيا الطبقات والدولة نظرية الطبقات الاجتماعية غالبا ما اعتبر أن البيان الشيوعي الذي يصرح فيه ماركس بأن لا توجد إلا طبقتان أساسيتان متعارضا مع " صراع الطبقات في فرنسا " الذي يصف فيه سبع طبقات وشرائح من الطبقات المختلفة . وبالفعل ليس هناك تناقض ؛ فلم تكن لهذين التأويلين نفس الوضعية ؛ فما كان يشغل بال ماركس في البيان ( وعلينا أن لا ننسى أنه نص دعـــائي )كان هو تحليل الصراع الذي يضع في المجتمع الرأسمالي طبقتان أساسيتان متواجهتان ( حاملتان لمشروع تاريخي ) : البورجوازية والبروليتاريا . ويجب أن يؤدي هذا الصراع إلى الثورة إذا ما عرف العمال كيف يتنظمون في حزب يمكن من الإطاحة بالمجتمع البورجوازي . إن " صراع الطبقات في فرنسا " يريد أن يكون تحليلا أمبريقيا لحركة تاريخية خاصة ، وماركس يصف بدقة شرائح طبقية وروابطها وكيف تنتظم حول طبقتين أساسيتين . يجب إذن أن نميز عند استعمال مفهوم الطبقة النظرية الدينامية للطبقات ( التي تنتظم حول قطبين اثنين ) والتحليل الوصفي الذي يهتم بتركيب الجماعات الاجتماعية : ببنيتها وتطورها وسلوكها . نظريةالدولةوالإيديولوجيات نجد لدى ماركس نظرية للدولة (متصورة بوصفها أداة سلطة في خدمة الطبقة المهيمنة) وللإيديولوجيات ( كتعبير عن مصالح طبقية معينة ) وللاستلاب ( كتقديس أعمى للبضاعة ) ، وللدين ( " كأفيون الشعوب " ) ، .. الخ .


[عدل] البيان الشيوعي
في عام 1845 ماركس كان قد أجبر على مغادرة فرنسا بسبب نشاطاته الثورية وكان قد استقر في بروكسل ولحقته زوجته وأطفالها إلى هناك وساعده صديقه انغلس الذي كان أبوه برجوازيا على شراء منزل والذي تحول فيما بعد إلى مركز للإتصال والاجتماع بالشبكات العمالية الثورية.


[عدل] عصبة الشيوعيين
في عام 1847 اجتمع الشيوعيون ليؤسسوا عصبتهم وفوض ماركس وانغلس ليشكلوا مبادىء هذه العصبة وبرنامجها المتبع وكان هذا البرنامج قد عرف فيما بعد ب ( بيان الشيوعية حيث وضع فيه ماركس جوهر أفكاره وأسس العمل على تحقيقها ) وكانت عصبة الشيوعيون قد قامت على أنقاض جماعة رابطة العادلين في فرنسا والتي كانت لا تؤمن بضرورة الثورة والاستيلاء على السلطة وكان شعارها ( الناس كلهم أخوة ) طبعا أقنع ماركس أعضائها بأنهم يحلمون بعالم وردي واستبدل الشعار إلى أن صار ( يا عمال العالم اتحدوا )

البيان الشيوعي كان يمهد لعقيدة الاشتراكية العلمية ويجسد المادية التاريخية بعيدا عن الكنيسة أو الدين ( باعتقاد ماركس الدين أفيون الشعوب ) أو الطائفية المهنية. وكان ذلك قد أخرج صراحة في تعليقه ونقده للاقتصاد السياسي ( كتاب ) في عام 1858 .

إن أسس وجوهر البيان الشيوعي تقوم على افتراض أن منذ فجر الانسانية وحتى اليوم كانت العلاقة علاقة صراع بين المُستغِل والمُستغَل ..بين المالك وبين العامل ..بين الطالب وبين الأستاذ ...بين الفلاح وبين الاقطاعي...استغلال الانسان للإنسان وأمة لأمة. وكانت الغلبة تنتهي إما لإحداهما أو بسقوطهما معا.

وطبعا غلبة أي منهما تحدد طبيعة الاقتصاد القائم. وعلى افتراض بأن تفكك الاقطاعية كان من نتيجة تعفنها واعاقتها للبرجوازية ...فإن المنطق يفرض حتما بأن مستوى تطور الطبقة البرجوازية ( الانتاج الكبير ) سيصل بها إلى حد لا تستطيع فيه التقدم.

وعندها ستقوم البروليتارية بسحق هذه الطبقة ( البرجوازية ) ورفع الجور والظلم عن الطبقة العاملة ( البروليتاريا ) وعندها يتحقق المجتمع الشيوعي حيث تنتفي فيه الملكية الخاصة (وليس الملكية الشخصية ) ..حيث الملكية الخاصة هي الناتجة عن استغلال العمال وأخذ ما ينتجه من القيمة المضافة دون أدنى جهد يذكر من قبل الرأسمالي..أما الملكية الشخصية هي ما تحصل عليه نتجية القيام بعمل.


[عدل] النفي السياسي
في عام 1848 قامت الثورة في فرنسا والمانيا. وخافت الحكومة البلجيكية من امتداد الثورة إليه وقامت بنفي ماركس الذي ذهب أولا إلى باريس ثم كولونيا وقام بتأسيس صحيفة جديدة دعيت Neue Rheinishe Zeitung تيمنا بتلك المجلة التي كان يعمل بها في البداية وانضم إلى أعمال ثورية هناك ودأب على تنظيمها ، في عام 1849 تم اعتقاله وحوكم في كولونيا بتهمة التحريض على التمرد العسكري ..ثم تمت تبرئته ونفيه من ألمانيا وتم إيقاف مجلته الجديدة التي كان هو رئيس تحريرها.

في عام 1848، شهدت أوروبا ثورة عندما قامت الطبقة العاملة في فرنسا بالسيطرة على السلطة من الملك لويس. وقامت الحكومة الثورية باستدعاء ماركس للبقاء في فرنسا بعدما طردته حكومات فرنسية سابقة. وعندما أفلت شعلة الحكومة الثورية الفرنسية في عام 1849، انتقل ماركس للعيش في لندن وقام بكتابة الكثير من المؤلفات التي تعنى بالسياسة و الإقتصاد. كما عمل كمراسل أوروبي لصحيفة "نيويورك تربيون" من موقعه في أوروبا و خلال هذه الفترة كان قد قام بعدد من الأعمال وصنفت على أنها كلاسيكيات النظرية الشيوعية.

وتضمن هذا كتابه الأروع ( رأس المال ) في أجزائه الثلاثة والذي نشره انغلس عام 1885 بعد وفاة ماركس حيث كان عبارة عن مخطوطات وكراسات من الملاحظات وتضمنت تحليلا للنظام الرأسمالي والذي يبين فيه كيف أن التطور واستغلال العمال يتم بكل بساطة عن طرق أخذ القيمة المضافة—( القيمة المضافة هي القيمة التي تنتج عن طريق العمل على الشيء- من القطن في الحقل إلى قماش فاخر ..من دولار إلى 100 دولار وهي لا تشتمل على أجور التكلفة او الصيانة ..أي ليس لها علاقة بأجر الصيانة أو كلفة العمل وهي ليست الربح ...في ذلك الوقت لم يكن هناك تكنولوجيا ...حاليا القيمة المضافة تنتجها الآلات الحديثة ويأخذها أصحاب وسائل الانتاج).

وكان عمل ماركس التالي هو عن المجلس الوطني الفرنسي 1871 (كومون فرنسا كتاب الحرب الأهلية الفرنسية . حيث حلل خبرة هذا المجلس الثورية والتي شكلت في باريس خلال حرب فرانكو بروسيان . ومن خلال هذا العمل قام ماركس بترجمة شكل ووجود هذا المجلس على برهان وتأكيد تاريخي حتمي لنظريته. بأن من الضرورة الهامة والقصوة للعمال بأخذ زمام الحكم والوصول إلى قمة المراتب السياسية بتمرد مسلح. وبعدها العمل على تدمير الأسس التي تقوم عليها الطبقة الرأسمالية. ووضح ماركس بأنه ما بين الشيوعية والرأسمالية تقع تلك الفترة التي تعمل على تهيئة التحول الثوري وهذا التحول الذي سيشمل المناصب السياسية ستؤدي إلى حدوث دكتاتورية الطبقة العاملة ( البروليتاريا ).


طابع بريدي أصدر بألمانيا الشرقية يحمل صورة كارل ماركس



[عدل] السنوات الأخيرة
عندما تم حل عصبة الشيوعيين في عام 1852 ماركس استمر بمراسلة مئات الثوريين بهدف تشكيل منظمة جديدة. وهذه الجهود قد بلغت ذروتها في عام 1864 عندم تشكيل ( مجلس الأممية ) وسرعان ما بدأ العمل مع رفاقه على تشكيل أسسه ومبادئه وبرنامجه السياسي ولكن بعضا من أعضائه والذين كانوا قد أخمدت الرغبة الشيوعية فيهم كانوا قد رفضوا إنشاءه وهنا كان قد اقترح ماركس نقل مركز ( مجلس الأممية ) إلى الولايات المتحدة.

زوج ماركس ابنتيه ( لورا ، جيني ) في عامي 1868 ، 1873 . ²

سنواته الثمانية الأخيرة كانت صراعا حقيقيا مع المرض فألم به مرض الكبد ، ثم داء النزلة الشُعَبية ² والتي أعاقته عن طموحاته وأهدافه ومع ذلك كان بعد وفاته قد وجد بعضا من الملاحظات التي تم تجميعها واعادة نشرها كمجلد رابع لكتاب رأس المال ( ماركس ربط تكون رأس المال بالقيمة المضافة الناتجة عن علاقات الاناج ولم يجعله يقتصر على حالة تراكمية جامدة).

في سنواته الأخيرة عانى كثيراٌ فتوفيت زوجته سنة 1882 وابنته جيني في سنة 1883 . ²


[عدل] وفاته
وفي 14 مارس 1883، توفى كارل ماركس ودفن في مقبرة هاي غيت (Highgate Cemetery) بلندن.


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

هيلموت كول (3 أبريل 1930 في لودفيغس هافن على الراين) هو سياسي ألماني من حزب الاتحاد الديمقراطي المسيحي. كان بين عامي 1969 حتى 1976 رئيسا للوزراء في راينلاند بالاتينات. كما كان مستشار سابقا لألمانيا الاتحادية، انتخب في 1 أكتوبر 1982 وبقي محتفظا بهذا المنصب إلى غاية 1998.


[عدل] حياته
ولد هلموت كول في لودفيجشافن بألمانيا عام 1930، درس في جامعة فرانكفورت وحصل على درجة الدكتوراه في العلوم السياسية من جامعة هايدلبيرج. كان عضوا في برلمان ولاية راينلاند ـ بلاتينيت بألمانيا الغربية في الفترة من 1959 إلى 1976 ورئيسا لوزراء الولاية في الفترة الممتدة بين أعوام 1969 إلى غاية 1976 وكان أيضا رئيسا لحزب الاتحاد الديمقراطي المسيحي منذ عام 1973. في عام 1976 أصبح هلموت كول عضوا في مجلس النواب في برلمان ألمانيا الغربية البوندستاج عام 1976.


[عدل] منصبه كمستشار ألمانيا
عام 1982 أصبح هلموت كول مستشارا لألمانيا الغربية. خلفا لهلموت شميت، وهو ديمقراطي اشتراكي أقصي عن منصبه حينما واجهت حكومته اقتراعا بحجب الثقة في البوندستاج (البرلمان). وصوت أعضاء حزب صغير هو الحزب الديمقراطي الحر مع حزب الاتحاد الديمقراطي المسيحي الذي كان يرأسه كول لعزل شميت عن منصبه وتعيين كول مستشارا. وظل كول مستشاراً لألمانيا الغربية بعد الانتخابات التي أجريت عامي 1983 و 1987 لألمانيا الموحدة عام 1994، إلا أنه فشل في الحصول على الأغلبية اللازمة في انتخابات عام 1998 والتي فاز بها خلفه غيرهارد شرودر.


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

يوهان سباستيان باخ (1685 - 1750 م) مؤلف موسيقي وعازف أورغن ألماني، يعتبر أحد أكبر عباقرة الموسيقى الكلاسيكية في التاريخ الغربي.





[عدل] حياته
ولد عام ١٦٨٥ م في إيزناخ. تعلم في بلدته، وتلقى دراسته للموسيقى في الوقت ذاته عن أبيه يوهان أمبروزيس (عازف كمان). تابع يوهان بعد وفاة والده دراسة العزف على الكلافان والأورغن مع أخيه الأكبر يوهان كريستوف.

وفي عام ١٧٠٣ م عمل مدة قصيرة كعازف كمان في أوركسترا دوق فايمار. و بعد أشهر قليلة أصبح عازف أورغن في كنيسة ارنتات، حيث بدأ كتابة أول مؤلفاته الموسيقية الدينية. وفي عام ١٧٠٧ م انتقل إلى مدينة مولهاوزن كعازف أورغن في كنيستها، وبعد عودته إلى فايمار كتب أول أعماله الشهيرة للأورغن مثل "المغناة" (التوكاتا) "الفوغة" (الشلل). وفي عام 1716 م ترك فايمار ليصبح قائد فرقة موسيقى الحجرة عند الأمير ليوبولد في مدينة أفهالت-كوتن، حيث كان الأمير نفسه يعزف على فيولا الساق في الفرقة الموسيقية بقيادة يوهان سباستيان نفسه. وفي هذه المدينة استطاع أن يتحرر من الخدمة الكنسية متابعًا التأليف الموسيقي للآلات، فكتب معظم الأعمال المهمة له ومنها ست حوريات براندنبورغيه عام 1721 م، سميت كذلك لأنها كانت مكرسة لأمير براندنبورغ.

وفي عام 1723 م استقر في مدينة لايبزيغ لمدة ربع قرن قام بعدة رحلات فنية قصيرة إلى بعض المدن الألمانية تعرّف في أثنائها على أشهر الموسيقيين فيها آن ذاك، كما التقي الملك فريدريك الكبير عام 1747 م وقدّم له قطعة هدية موسيقية وهي ذات موضوع من تأليف الملك ذاته. قبل نهاية حياة باخ بوقت قصير، بدأ بصره يضعف تدريجيا حتى أنه كان فاقد البصر تقريبا حتى وفاته، دفن في كنيسة القديس يوحنا ثم نقل ما تبقى من رفاته عام 1894 م إلى كنيسة سان توماس ولاءً له وتقديرًا.


[عدل] مؤلّفاته
ألّف يوهان سباستيان في جميع أنواع الصيغ المويسيقية المعروفة في زمنه، عدا الأوبرا، وكان مذهبه الديني البروتستانتي الألماني أساسا لمعظم أعماله الموسيقية. ونتاجه الفني زاخر بعشرات المئات من القطع الموسيقية المختلفة الصيغة، كما كتب نحو خمسين مغناة نيوية.

ولموسيقى الأورغن عند يوهان سباستيان عناية خاصة، إذ ألّف لهذه الآلة الكثير من القطع الموسيقية من نوع الفانتزي والبريلود والفوغة والسوناتا. وكان أيضًا ذا اهتمام شديد بالآلات من ذوات الملامس ولا سيما الكلافان منها، فقد كتب لها الكثير من القطع الموسيقية لآلة واحدة أو عدة آلات منها معا في كثير من الصيغ المختلفة.

وبالإضافة، فقد ألّف عددًا لا بأس به من الكونشرتو،وهم سبعه واشهرهم كونشرتو رقم واحد وكونشرتو رقم 7.كما الف الرتيته وهى شكل موسيقى مكون من عده اجزاء وتكون عادة مكونه من عدة اجزاءفى منظومه واحده مثل برتيته رقم 6 واجزائها السبعه وبارتيتا رقم2 والمعروفه بالفرنسيه.ومن أشهر اعماله على الارغن التوكاتا والفوجا. ومن أهم الأعمال التي كتبها لهذه الآلة هما الجزءان بعنوان الكلافان والعدل جيدا ألفهما على التوالي عام 1722 و 1744 م ونشرا عام 1799 م. ويحتوي كل جزء منها على 24 بريلود و فوغه في السلالم الأربع و العشرين-الكبيرة والصغرى- في السلم المعدل الذي أصبح أساسا لجميع أنواع الموسيقى العالمية. و من أعمال يوهان المهمة للآلات أيضا كتاب فن الفوغة ألفه في أواخر حياته (1749 - 1750ٍٍٍٍ) ولم ينجزه، وهو يتألف من قطع موسيقية من نوع الأتباع (الكانون) والفوغة، لم تكن مخصصة لآلة موسيقية أو لمجموعة آلية ما.

عُدت موسيقى يوهان سباستيان باخ في القرن الثامن عشر معقدة وقديمة الأسلوب مقارنة مع الأشكال الموسيقية الجديدة المقدمة من قبل الموسيقيين الآخرين. ويعود الفضل إلى مندلسون الذي اكتشف عام 1829 م عبقرية سباستيان في مؤلفاته الآلام كما هي عند القديس ماثيو التي أُلّفت قبل قرن من ذلك. وعلى أثر ذلك قدره جميع الموسيقيين، وأدى هذا العمل وكثير من المؤلفات الأخرى له إلى تأسيس جمعيات موسيقية كثيرة تحمل اسمه منها جمعية باخ في لندن عام 1870 م، وتأسست كذلك في لايتزنغ عام 1805 م جمعية باخ التي باشرت بنشر جميع أعماله الموسيقية في النصف الثاني من القرن التاسع عشر. و يمكن القول، أن طبيعة القديم والجديد في موسيقى يوهان سباستيان بارزة المعالم وتؤسس تميزا تاريخيا بقي متبعا حتى القرن العشرين.


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

لم تكن فرنسا تعلم .... ان فى طرقاتها متسكع غير معروف سيغير حياتها للابد بافكارة الفلسفية العميقة الحلوة التعبيرات الواضحة الرؤية ظل جان جاك روسو فقيرا غريبا تائها بطرقات فرنسا خاليا من كل شيىء الا الثقافة والمعرفة اللتان غرسهما فية والدة منذ كان طفلا اذ كانا - روسو ووالدة - يقضيان الليل كلة فى قراءة الروايات وفى يوم من عام 1749 اشترك روسوفى مسابقة للاكاديمية الفرنسية موضوعها الاجابة عن سؤال : هل ادى التقدم فى الادب والعلوم الى تطور الاخلاق ام افسادها ؟ وكان محور رؤية روسو ان الانسان خير بطبعةلكن الموسسات الاجتماعية هى التى تفسدة وفاز روسو بجائزة الاكاديمية واضحى نجما فى سماء الفكر الفرنسى و الاوربى وتجلت رؤيتة الفلسفية عندما اصدر كتابة (العقد الاجتماعى )عام 1762 واسس فية مبادىء للحرية والمساواة و الحكم الديمقراطى - وكانت فرنسا ملكية فى ذلك الحين - مما جعل السلطات تامر باعتقال روسو بتهمة تحريض الشعب ضد الملكية مما اضطر روسو للهروب لسويسرا مع مجموعة من المفكرين الذين غرسوا بفرنسا بذور ثورتها الكبرى التى اندلعت باقتحام سجن الباستيل فى 14 يوليو 1789وانتهت باعلان الجمهورية وكما علمنى ابى الروحى ان القصص ما لم تثير فينا التامل والتغيير فلن نستفاد منها وقد اثار روسو فى الخواطر التالية : اغلب العظماء كانوا من فقراء الارض لكنهم كانوا اغنى من كل البشر بما يملكونة من علم وصلابة وثقة فيما يؤمنون بة من افكار & لا يكفى ان يقتنع انسان بفكرة لتصبح فكرة عظيمة ويصبح الانسان مالكا لتلك الفكرة انما لابد من العمل مع الفكر اذ لولا اشترك روسو بمسابقة الاكاديمية الفرنسية ما كانت فرنسا حظيت بفلسفتة وافكارة التى اثرت حياة الكثيرين & انة ليس نبى مكرم فى وطنة ولا ينتظر اصحاب الافكار العظيمة والايمانيات الراسخة ابدا اى تكريم بل بالعكس كلما كان الفكر قويا واضحا صحيحا فليتاهل صاحبة لمواجهة المصاعب & ان العالم ينسى الطغاة والمستبدين الذين لهم دائما نهاية ولكن يتذكر الافكار المستقيمة حتى لو لم يفهمها فى حينها فلا يصح ابدا الا الصحيح والودعاء - وليس العظماء ولا الطغاة ولا المتصلفين المتكبرين - يرثون الارض


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

لودفيج فان بيتهوفن (1770-1827م) مؤلف موسيقي ألماني ولد عام 1770 م في مدينة بون. يعتبر من أبرز عباقرة الموسيقى في جميع العصور، وأبدع أعمالاً موسيقية خالدة. له الفضل الأعظم في تطوير الموسيقى الكلاسيكية. قدم أول عمل موسيقي وعمره 8 سنوات.

تشمل مؤلفاته للأوركسترا تسـعة سيمفونيات وخمس مقطوعات موسيقية على البيانو ومقطوعة على الكمان. كما ألّف العديد من المقطوعات الموسيقية كمقدمات للأوبرا.

بدأ بيتهوفن يفقد سمعه في الثلاثينيات من عمره إلا أن ذلك لم يؤثر على إنتاجه الذي ازداد في تلك الفترة وتميز بالإبداع. من أجمل أعماله السمفونية الخامسة والسادسة والتاسعة. وقد توفي في فيينا عام 1827م.

حياته

Ludwig van Beethovenشهدت مدينة بون الألمانية ميلاد الفنان العبقري لودفج فان بيتهوفن في 16 ديسمبر عام 1770، وتم تعميده في 17 ديسمبر 1770. ظهر تميزه الموسيقي منذ صغره، فنشرت أولى أعماله وهو في الثانية عشرمن عمره عام 1783 م. اتسعت شهرته كعازف بيانو في سن مبكرة، ثم زاد إنتاجه وذاع صيته كمؤلف موسيقى. عانى بيتهوفن كثيراً في حياته، عائلياً وصحياً، فبالرغم من أن أباه هو معلمه الأول الذي وجه اهتمامه للموسيقى ولقنه العزف على البيانو والكمان، إلا أنه لم يكن الأب المثالي، فقد كان مدمناً للكحول، كما أن والدته توفيت وهو في السابعة عشر من عمره بعد صراع طويل مع المرض، تاركة له مسؤولية العائلة. مما منعه من إتمام خطته والسفر إلى فيينا، عاصمة الموسيقى في ذلك العصر. فهل كان التأليف الموسيقي هو نوع من أنواع العلاج والتغلب على المشاكل بالنسبة لبيتهوفن.


[عدل] حياته في فيينا عاصمة الموسيقى
في 1789 م تحقق حلمه أخيراً، فقد أرسله حاكم بون إلى فيينا، وهناك تتلمذ على يد هايدن. ولكن بيتهوفن، صاحب الألحان واجه بعض الخلافات مع معلمه، وعندما سافر هايدن إلى لندن، تحول بيتهوفن إلى معلمين آخرين مثل ساليري وشينك وألبريشتبيرجر. وقد أسهمت كل هذه الدروس والاحتكاكات في تكوين شخصية بيتهوفن الفنية. وحاول أن يشق لنفسه طريق كعازف في عاصمة الموسيقى، وسرعان ما لاقى مكانة كبرى خاصة في الأوساط الأرستقراطية. فقد حاز بإعجاب الأسرة الملكية وعومل كصديق أكثر منه مؤلفاً. بالرغم من ذلك فقد عاش ومات فقيراً، غناه هو أعماله الفنية المتميزة. فقد جاء إنتاجه الفني غزيراً حتى بعد إصابته بالصمم.


[عدل] صمم بيتهوفن والتحول الكبير في شخصيته
بدأت إصابة بيتهوفن بصمم بسيط عام 1802، فبدأ في الانسحاب من الأوساط الفنية تدريجياً، وأمضى حياته بلا زواج يرتبط بعلاقات عدة مع سيدات صغيرات. إلا أنه لم يتوقف عن الإنتاج الفني، ولكن أعماله اتخذت اتجاه جديد. ومع ازدياد حالة الصمم التي أصابته، امتنع عن العزف في الحفلات العامة، وابتعد عن الحياة الاجتماعية واتجه للوحدة، وقلت مؤلفاته، وأصبحت أكثر تعقيداً. حتى أنه رد على انتقادات نقاده بأنه يعزف للأجيال القادمة. وبالفعل مازالت أعماله حتى اليوم من أهم ما أنتجته الموسيقى الكلاسيكية العالمية. واكتسبت اثنان من السيمفونيات التي كتبها في صممه أكبر شعبية، وهما السيمفونية الخامسة والتاسعة. كما أنه أحدث الكثير من التغييرات في الموسيقى، وأدخل الغناء والكلمات في سيمفونيته التاسعة.فجاءت رسالته إلى العالم "كل البشر سيصبحون إخوة".


لودفيج فان بيتهوف: رسمت بواسطة و.ج. ماهلير في عام 1804 
توقيع بيتهوفن
[عدل] أعمال بيتهوفن
وبالرغم من اليأس الذي أصابه في أوقات عديدة، وكاد يصل به للانتحار، إلا أنه قاوم ووجه طاقته كلها للإبداع الفني. حتى أنه قال يوماً :«يا لشدة ألمي عندما يسمع أحد بجانبي صوت ناي لا أستطيع أنا سماعه، أو يسمع آخر غناء أحد الرعاة بينما أنا لا أسمع شيئاً، كل هذا كاد يدفعني إلى اليأس، وكدت أضع حداً لحياتي اليائسة، إلا أن الفن وحده هو الذي منعني من ذلك». وطالما أضاف عدم تفهم الناس لحالته ألماً على ألمه. ولكن معاناته لم تطل كثيراً، فقد توفي عن عمر يناهز السابعة والخمسين، بعد أن أثرى الموسيقى الكلاسيكية العالمية، وصار أحد أعلامها الخالدين.


البيت الذي ولد فيه بيتهوفن في بون
[عدل] أعمال الأوركسترا
أولا السيمفونيات :-

السيمفونية الأولى في سلم دو الكبير مصنف رقم 21 (1800) 
السيمفونية الثانية في سلم رى الكبير مصنف رقم 36 (1803) 
السيمفونية الثالثة ( البطولية eroica) في سلم مى بيمول الكبير مصنف رقم 55 (1805) 
السيمفونية الرابعة في سلم سى بيمول الكبير مصنف رقم 60 (1807) 
السيموفنية الخامسة في سلم دو الصغير مصنف رقم 67 ( 1808) 
السيمفونية السادسة (الرعوية pastoral) في سلم فا الكبير مصنف رقم 68 (1808) 
السيمفونية السابعة في سلم لا الكبير مصنف رقم 92 (1813) 
السيمفونية الثامنة في سلم فا الكبير مصنف رقم 93 (1814) 
السيموفونية التاسعة ( الكورالية) في سلم رى الصغير مصنف رقم 125 (1824) 
ثانيا الكونشرتو :-

- كونشرتو للبيانو و الأوركسترا رقم 1 في سلم دو الكبير مصنف رقم 15 (1797)

- كونشرتو للبيانو و الأوركسترا رقم 2 في سلم سى بيمول الكبير مصنف رقم 19 (1798)

- كونشرتو للبيانو و الأوركسترا رقم 3 في سلم دو الصغير مصنف رقم 37 (1803 )

- كونشرتو ثلاثى للبيانو و الفيولينه و التشيلو و الأوركسترا في سلم دو الكبير مصنف رقم 56 (1805)

- كونشرتو للبيانو و الأوركسترا رقم 4 في سلم صول الكبير مصنف رقم 58 (1806)

- كونشرتو للفيولينه و الأوركسترا في سلم رى الكبير مصنف رقم 61 (1806)

- كونشرتو للبيانو و الأوركسترا رقم 5 في سلم مى بيمول الكبير مصنف رقم 73 (1809)

ثالثا الإفتتاحيات :-

- " مخلوقات برموثيوس " مصنف رقم 43 (1801)

- إفتتاحية ليونور الثانية في سلم دو الكبير مصنف رقم 72أ (1806)

- إفتتاحية ليونور الثالثة في سلم دو الكبير مصنف 72 ب (1806)

- إفتتاحية ليونور الأولى في سلم دو الكبير مصنف رقم 135 ( ألفها بيتهوف عام 1807 ثم إستبعادها إلى أن تم أدائها بعد وفاته عام 1828)

- إفتتاحية "كوريليان" مصنف رقم 62 (1807)

- إفتتاحية "إجمونت " مصنف رقم 84 (1810)

- "حطام أثينا " مصنف رقم 113 (1811)

- "إنتصار ولنجتون " مصنف رقم 91

- إفتتاحية "فيديلو" مصنف رقم 72*(1814)

- "البيت المكرس "مصنف رقم 124 (1822)

ألف بيتهوفن لأوبرا "فيديلو" أربعة إفتتاحيات ، افتتاحيات ليونور (احد الشخصيات الرئيسية في الأوبرا ) الثلاثة و إفتتاحية فيديلو 

[عدل] موسيقى البيانو
اثنتان و ثلاثون سوناتاأشهرها السوناتا الرابعة عشرة و المعروفة لاحقاً بـ (ضوء القمر) ، سوناتا Appassionato و العاصفة (The Tempest) وال Hammerklavier 
ولبيتهوفن أعمال أخرى على البيانو ليست بضخامة السوناتا إلا أنها قد تكون أكثر شهرة وقد سميت بالألماية (Bagatelle) وتعني هذه الكلمة بالألمانية السخيف، وذلك بسبب قصرها وعدم احتوائها على رسالة فلسفية أو إنسانية من نوع ما وإنما تكون للاستعراض أو تقدم كهدية لشخص ما وهذا هو الحال مع الBagatelle رقم 21 على سلم "لا" الصغير وتسمى Für Elise. وسميت كذلك لأن بيتهوفن أهداها لفتاة يافعة شفيت من مرض تعرضت له.


[عدل] موسيقى الحجرة
ست عشرة رباعية وترية ، فوجة ، عشر سوناتا للكمان و البيانو ، خمس سوناتات للتشيلو و البيانو 

[عدل] موسيقى الأوبرا
أوبرا فيديليو 
موسيقى الكورال 
قداس ميسا سولمنيس بب


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للموسوعه الجميله والمفيده

رووووعه جدا

مجهود رائع​


----------

